# Hellshine v Project 32!



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Right, a little test. Not out to make any bold claims or anything like that, just to show the difference in appearance of a sealed and unsealed panel, with or without Project 32, and the expected durability of the products used.

To perform the test, I have washed (the whole car) and prepped the roof of my 2006 Vectra C by using The Eliminator paint cleanser from the Autobrite Direct 'HellShine' range, post Bane Blade shampoo from the same range (an all Autobrite test!). The roof was then taped down the length twice, sealed on the driver side with The Abyss, the centre naked, and the passenger side with The Chasm wax.

From here, I sectioned off into nine sections by taping near the roof rack points, side to side. The purpose of this is to create nine different sections on the roof. From front to back it will be: no P32, 1 coat P32, 2 coats P32 (on top of the relevant LSP).

So some photos of the process. I won't bore you with all 80 odd, so a few to show the whats and wherefores, and a few gratuitous beading shots after 

The Eliminator:









Pre-Elimination:









Eliminated:









Double Trouble:









Taped:









The Chasm on the passenger side, control section in middle, The Abyss on the driver side:









Double Trouble simmering away (aka curing):









Just the right amount of The Abyss:









The bonnet (The Chasm on the drivers side, The Abyss on the passenger):









The Abyss curing:









The Chasm buffed:









Divided into 9 sections:


















Project 32 ready for action:









1st coat applied:


















No Project 32:









2 coats applied to rear, 1 to middle, none to front:









Et voila. Let battle commence:



























The Chasm on driver side, The Abyss on passenger:


















Overall beading shot:









Staring into The Abyss:









In the depths of The Chasm:


















So there we have it. 9 unique sections on the roof, all in the name of curiosity, and to see how long Project 32 holds up on its own. I'll try and update weekly with some beading shots. It's having a tough first night I will say, as it has started snowing in Stoke on Trent. Not massively, but we all know how detrimental ice particles can be. Currently....Hell hath frozen over!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Nick,

Great test - you've gone test OCD mad recently, good man :thumb:

So it's your fault it's snowing here too, you've unleashed Hell(shine)...... :lol: :lol:

Looking forward to the progress, like you say the fluttering of snow will take it's toll!

(I've topped up my AB Ultraslick this afternoon.....).

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Look forward to these progressing as been looking at these waxes myself  

Good effort on all the taping too :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice test, look forward to seeing it progress. Always liked doing tests like this myself, nice to see the still ongoing. Cant see any tenable looks differences that cannot be accounted for by angles, but will be keen to see durability differences.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

CliveP said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Great test - you've gone test OCD mad recently, good man :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks Clive  Alas, it is my fault I'm afraid, had some nice sun whilst undertaking the test 



dave-g said:


> Look forward to these progressing as been looking at these waxes myself
> 
> Good effort on all the taping too :lol:


I thought about playing noughts & crosses on it 

I've already seen superb durability from The Abyss (6+ months), so am curious also to see how The Chasm compares. Both products are different to apply, and have their own merits.

I couldn't seem to capture the ever so subtle glow The Chasm gave over The Abyss. Probably the carnauba at work.



Dave KG said:


> Nice test, look forward to seeing it progress. Always liked doing tests like this myself, nice to see the still ongoing. Cant see any tenable looks differences that cannot be accounted for by angles, but will be keen to see durability differences.


I thoroughly enjoyed the thought process and conducting the test Dave. There wasn't a vast difference at all, a tiny glow of warmth on The Chasm over The Abyss. The difference to my eye is on the water behaviour. The Abyss has a higher angle on the beads, and how they form over the paint is different. Beyond that, I'd be hard pressed to tell if I was in a blind test so to speak.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

too cold what was all that about i was told it was 30c in stoke today 
nice review nick


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

suspal said:


> too cold what was all that about i was told it was 30c in stoke today
> nice review nick


It was only a few degrees above zero  That said, I neglected to mention cure times:

The Chasm - 5 minutes until a clean finger swipe achieved
The Abyss - 10/11 minutes until a clean finger swipe achieved

All buffed with a long knap microfibre buffing towel 

Project 32 - spray, wipe, leave 2 mins, buff with long knap microfibre buffing towel.

:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice review, very in depth and a joy to read, thanks for taking the time to post :thumb:


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Eliminator = Paint Cleanser, that answers my question on FB then?! 

Another good review and test, Nick. Had my Abyss for a week and still not had the chance to get it on the car! After the crap weather all weekend, the sun has decided to make an appearence now that I'm in work!!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Yep, I mentioned it on there too  And thanks


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

good test...im loving the abyss currently find it easy to use


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice review:thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks  

I'm going to HOPEFULLY hose off the snow later in a responsible place (don't want ice forming in sheets) to see how its all holding up


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

is the eliminator a new product? cant seem to find it on the website, or maybe im not looking right


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Tank. said:


> is the eliminator a new product? cant seem to find it on the website, or maybe im not looking right


It certainly is Tank  Keep your eyes peeled in the AB section later this evening, I'll be posting some pretty impressive shots of what The Eliminator can do


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

OK, so it is two weeks to the day since I started this little experiment, and what a brutal two weeks of weather it has been! Pretty much the day after I started the test, the heavens deposited lots and lots of snow! A tough test for any LSP, moreso I think the Project 32 given it is not a dedicated LSP by any stretch.

Since the start of the test (and even now) the car has not been washed in any way, so the true finish is still impeded by a film of dirt. With that in mind, I took a few photos, more will follow once washed.

Overall shot:









Starting on the driver side with The Abyss (showing centre as well), 2 coats of P32:









Middle with The Abyss and 1 coat of P32:









Front with The Abyss and no P32:









Now, onto the centre, with no P32:









1 coat P32:









2 coats P32:









Passenger side utilising The Chasm and 2 coats P32:









The Chasm and 1 coat P32:









The Chasm and no P32:









And some from the bonnet starting with passenger side (Abyss):









And closeup:









Drivers side with The Chasm:









And closeup:









So all in all, the dedicated LSP's have held up extremely well given the snow and ice. P32 really had no right to hold up much what with the arctic conditions, but with the two coats, there is still evidence of protection, with one coat not so much. I'm not complaining though, it's not intended to protect against winter!

Post wash pictures to follow once washed (hopefully later today once the wife gets home from work).


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Test results very interesting Nick.....like you say wouldn't expect P32 to hold up at all, so impressive.

Given it's nippy outside, presume you're waiting for your wife to come home from work, so you can stand inside and direct her on her car washing technique? :lol:

Keep up the good work mate, great experiment :thumb:
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

CliveP said:


> Test results very interesting Nick.....like you say wouldn't expect P32 to hold up at all, so impressive.
> 
> Given it's nippy outside, presume you're waiting for your wife to come home from work, so you can stand inside and direct her on her car washing technique? :lol:
> 
> ...


Bluetooth headsets are a godsend aren't they? :lol: It's actually quite pleasant out of the wind.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

they looks very interesting


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

haha nick your only out there buddy because it's milder :lol:
look forward to the next segment hopefully my abyss will be arriving this week :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

OK, so still not had chance to wash the dirty beast. Hell however, hath frozen over. This morning was sub zero following some rain, which produced some nice beading shots:

Overall:









The Abyss:

























The Chasm:

























Not a huge update, but thought I'd share the shots  I will add that it is interesting to note that after a decent rainshower, the difference in the 9 sections on the roof is quite remarkable. All being well, I shall wash the filthy harlot tomorrow and share the results.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice test Nick.

I must admit im having a little wax challenge on the bonnet of dads Cruiseliner (The Omega) and seeing how that works, and i'm also having a little bit of fun with waxes on mine.

Abyss is in both of them and its the one i can instantly see the beading and sheeting difference in...


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Today I got it washed! Pre rinsed with Bane Blade in the pressure sprayer and then 2BM wash with Bane Blade (with my usual Megs microfibre mitt). Dried with my plush blue towel, then hosed over to produce the following photos:

Overall:









Abyss & 2 coats P32:









Abyss & 1 coat P32:









Abyss on its own:









2 coats P32:









1 coat P32:









Naked Paint:









Chasm & 2 coats P32:









Chasm & 1 coat P32:









Chasm on its own:









Now from my experience, the best water behaviour was from the naked LSP. Best protection? Well, multiple layers of protection must be better. The P32 on its own has very much reached the end of its protective life. The two dedicated LSP's are clearly still showing good protection (based on the presence of 'water behaviour'), which is always nice, even considering the snow and ice that has been taking its toll on the surface. Happy days here


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice nick, but i think i prefer the behaviour of the products on their own... Might just be me been fussy, but i guess its just my personal preference.
Thanks for the write up tho, glad to see abyss in my collection :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Me too with regard to the water behaviour. Granted, the gloss MAY be better with P32 (no glossmeter to confirm), but lets face it, we're all 'water behaviour aficionados' (or in other words, beading whores  ).


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

nick.s said:


> (or in other words, beading whores  ).


Without a doubt...

Actually got called a wax whore the other week!!!:lol:


----------

